# Vibes request - cancer



## foilgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

After several close calls, my sweet almost 12 yr old boy, Gerry, seems to be close to the end of his life's path. He's survived: bloat, growths on his spleen I was assured were "highly suspicious" for hemangiosarcoma but turned out to be benign, a growth in his mouth that was suspected to be melanoma but also turned out benign, and a now 4 yr old mast cell tumor as well as the chemo we used to treat it. 

We found out this past Wednesday that he has a large mass in his abdomen. Whatever it is is partially blocking his stomach, which explains why his appetite has been down and why he's been car sick. The mass also involves his liver. 

His vet and the ultrasound vet both feel the mass is not biopsy-able, and that exploratory surgery would be the only viable option. They're not even sure where it's coming from. Gerry's oncologist in WI, a wonderful man named Dr. Shiu, has offered to look at the U/S report and imaging and talk to our vet in our new hometown of Sacramento CA. He's doing it as a courtesy to Gerry, and says it would be rare that a mass in that area couldn't be biopsied. They will be talking some time next week. 

If it turns out we can get a sample, and the mass is benign, we'll break the bank to have it removed. If it's not, we'll keep G happy until he can no longer hold his food down. We've switched him to canned food, which seems to be easier for him to digest. 

Gerry himself is feeling fine, and is perfectly happy to use our grief to get himself table scraps (my 7 yr old son gave him an entire hamburger the other night) and lots more attention than usual. I can almost hear him: "I'd really like some of that fish you've got. No? But...cancer..." *sad eyes*  

It's a Hail Mary pass for sure, but if y'all could spare some vibes/prayers/good thoughts/etc. for Gerry, I'd appreciate it so much. I'm not ready to say goodbye yet. 

TIA, 

Meghan and Gerry


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> ... if y'all could spare some vibes/prayers/good thoughts/etc. for Gerry, I'd appreciate it so much.


We most certainly will. Don't think the worst. It may end up being a non-benign mass that's easily removed.

We'll keep you and Gerry in our thoughts and prayers and send super positive vibes too


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your Gerry and that everything works out just great.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet Gerry. I am glad he is feeling fine and hope you get the best possible report back. Lots of love, attention and hugs are never too much. Charlie, my 2 years old golden, and I are sending Gerry some hugs too.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

You have my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your special boy Gerry.


----------



## foilgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

So we've reached the beginning of the end. The tumor appears to be swift and brutal. Because of where it is and because it's growing into his liver and stomach, our vet says even biopsy would be a complicated prospect, and it wouldn't change the outcome. We have a canned GI diet, prednisone, antacids, and painkillers. We're not sure how much time he has left. 

At this point, I'd settle for making it to our annual day-after-Thanksgiving trip to the Christmas tree farm, but I'm not hopeful. 

I keep tripping over Gerry's prognosis. Stupid things like how we just bought him a new bed, and soon he won't need it anymore. We have an unopened bag of dry food that I don't know what to do with. Joint supplements we won't need. My husband and I have been crying a lot. It seems so unreal. 

Thank you for the well wishes. They are truly appreciated. 

-Meghan and Gerry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meghan*



foilgirl said:


> So we've reached the beginning of the end. The tumor appears to be swift and brutal. Because of where it is and because it's growing into his liver and stomach, our vet says even biopsy would be a complicated prospect, and it wouldn't change the outcome. We have a canned GI diet, prednisone, antacids, and painkillers. We're not sure how much time he has left.
> 
> At this point, I'd settle for making it to our annual day-after-Thanksgiving trip to the Christmas tree farm, but I'm not hopeful.
> 
> ...


Meghan: I am so very sorry to hear about Gerry, but I know that you and he will make the most of the time he has left. He's had a beautiful life with you and your Hubby. Please keep us posted and I will be praying for you all!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keeping you and Gerry in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending loads of positive vibes for Gerry....I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I know it all too well..


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Positive thoughts and prayers winging their way across the ocean. We will include you in our prayers. 

Jill and Taylor


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Meghan please don't cry, leave it for tomorrow. Live in present with your sweet Gerry, give him lots of hugs and kisses, make each day count. Sending lots of love, light and prayers.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Understand....Prayers are with you*

I'm so sorry....We lost our 13yr old golden a year ago and I know what you are going through. Enjoy each day and moment you do have right now. I know it's going to be hard.

Lori


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meghan*



foilgirl said:


> After several close calls, my sweet almost 12 yr old boy, Gerry, seems to be close to the end of his life's path. He's survived: bloat, growths on his spleen I was assured were "highly suspicious" for hemangiosarcoma but turned out to be benign, a growth in his mouth that was suspected to be melanoma but also turned out benign, and a now 4 yr old mast cell tumor as well as the chemo we used to treat it.
> 
> We found out this past Wednesday that he has a large mass in his abdomen. Whatever it is is partially blocking his stomach, which explains why his appetite has been down and why he's been car sick. The mass also involves his liver.
> 
> ...


Praying for you and Gerry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Enjoy every good moment you have left with your precious Gerry, because they are priceless! I was told my very precious Clyde would not make Thanksgiving just about a year ago. He not only made Thanksgiving, but Christmas and we celebrated every day. I know it is so hard, but rejoice with each day you are given, because it is a gift. I lost my Bonnie a year ago, and my Clyde 2 1/2 months later...my heart breaks for you! Carpe Diem!


----------

